
After Talking with Trump Bill Gates Likens President Elect to Jfk - abledon
http://www.cnbc.com/2016/12/13/after-talking-with-trump-bill-gates-likens-president-elect-to-jfk.html
======
GFK_of_xmaspast
Well both Trump and JFK surrounded themselves with young starlets....

------
cekvenich3
True that.

------
devopsproject
A man who was convicted for antitrust violations thinks regulations are bad.
More news at 11.

~~~
spacemanmatt
Yup, this is the Bill Gates I've come to know over the years.

------
eli_gottlieb
Either someone in Trump's administration has blackmail material on Bill Gates,
Gates really can't see past his capitalist class-interest to the climate
change in front of his nose, or Trump has several times the Reality Distortion
Field that Steve Jobs ever did.

~~~
MaysonL
It may rather be that Gates has realized that Trump is extremely susceptible
to flattery, and so is attempting to manipulate the master manipulator.

